

Students Will Soon Pay a Higher Percentage of Costs than State Governments - shashashasha
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/04/17/2-hearings-congress-takes-first-steps-toward-rewriting-higher-education-act#.UW6V4fOkins.twitter

======
maxharris
State governments get their money by taxing their citizens. They get it by
forcibly taking it from people just like you and I.

